# Colnago 2010 sneak preview info...



## campagnoloneutron

A sneak preview of what is likely some of the 2010 Colnago EPS paint schemes... enjoy

...and here are the six color codes for 2010 Colnago EPS; AK00 (mostly black); AKBL (blue); AKIT (Italian); AKSB (silver?); AKVI (violet); AKRD (red)


----------



## varian72

mehh.


----------



## fabsroman

varian72 said:


> mehh.


Exactly. From what I can see, I'm not dying to have any of them. The first one in black is pretty decent, except for the stupid gold/yellow accents in it. I wouldn't mind the red one if it didn't have all the white on it. There are some toward the back that I cannot see, so maybe there is something that is actually decent. Hey, if I don't find a paint job I like, it just means I get to put more money into the savings account and my marriage is better off for it.


----------



## haydos

and i thought this years eps colours were bad...

Prza is the only scheme i like in the current colours. C'mon Colnago offer the Mapei one everywhere, the Molteni in a EPS and ST02 again!!!!


----------



## fabsroman

haydos said:


> and i thought this years eps colours were bad...
> 
> Prza is the only scheme i like in the current colours. C'mon Colnago offer the Mapei one everywhere, the Molteni in a EPS and ST02 again!!!!


You really have to wonder who their design people are. Me, I'd like them to offer Saronni, ST01, and WXIN again. Personally, I don't see why it is such a big deal since most of these frames are made as they are actually ordered and the templates are computer generated. Every so often they should just have re-runs of old schemes. Look at how popular the re-run of the Saronni and Molteni schems are.


----------



## nicensleazy

How did you get hold of the pics ???


----------



## nicensleazy

Colnago are famous for great art work!


----------



## fabsroman

nicensleazy said:


> Hold on.....don't they offer a personal personal paint scheme??


What gave you that idea? If they do, I would be interested in it, but this is the first I have heard about it.


----------



## Jbartmc

campagnoloneutron said:


> A sneak preview of what is likely some of the 2010 Colnago EPS paint schemes... enjoy


I had read that the C50 was offered in older LX schemes. In the middle of the EPS bikes you can see them. The C50 bikes will have the better paint this year. I like my PR82 much better.


----------



## iyeoh

Can't I just buy one in flat black carbon? I think a plain frame would look better than all those.

Is it possible to order in PR00 ? Or flat black like the DeRosa Protos?


----------



## fabsroman

Jbartmc said:


> I had read that the C50 was offered in older LX schemes. In the middle of the EPS bikes you can see them. The C50 bikes will have the better paint this year. I like my PR82 much better.


Yeah, it looks like the frames in the back are the LX color scheme. I have the Oval Krono in LX10, which I like. I'll still take ST01 over the LX10. However, I do like the LX paint job that is mostly red. I just have an issue with putting a lot of paint on a carbon frame.


----------



## campagnoloneutron

*...hard to please?*



fabsroman said:


> Exactly. From what I can see, I'm not dying to have any of them. The first one in black is pretty decent, except for the stupid gold/yellow accents in it. I wouldn't mind the red one if it didn't have all the white on it. There are some toward the back that I cannot see, so maybe there is something that is actually decent. Hey, if I don't find a paint job I like, it just means I get to put more money into the savings account and my marriage is better off for it.


You guys are really kinda hard to please... 

...and what exactly is going to please; a bunch of old retro type paint jobs, solid one color paint jobs, air brushed paint jobs, all black paint? The answer is that everyone is not going to be pleased all the time. Hopefully most people will be pleased most of the time. Some limited edition paint schemes from the manufacturer are always interesting and usually well received and a one-off custom paint jobs by a specialty frame painter is always an option.

The "canvas surface area" of a frame is rather limited so I think the 2009 and 2010 paint designs work quite well on the available surface areas. Maybe a little more airbrushing here and there rather than hard lines would be nice. Things change and I actually like the 2009 paint schemes and also the 2010 versions too. ...but then among my Colnagos I have one with an Art Deco paint job with the beloved little rider on the top tube and I covered him up with a sticker because I did not like it.

The colors are more metallic than can show up in a photo, I think that they will be impressive when built up and viewed in real life. Also I believe that with these 2010 frames Colnago will provide a matching painted seatpost. That is why in the photo you can partially see white seatposts on some of the frames, they have Colnago design graphics on them too.

PS Fabsroman, I also like the first frame with more black the best, the others have too much white paint on them for my taste. I thought you would perhaps appreciate the italian colors that appear here and there on each of the frames! I think its a nice detail touch. but again I like the gold airbrush detail on the top tube... you should probably get one to be sure that you dont like it... forza.


----------



## fabsroman

Yes, not everybody will be satisfied, but when you are paying $4,000+ for a frame, you really should be. I keep looking at that first frame to see if I could live with it, and I can't. I too like the Italian accents throughout the frames since I am an American of Italian descent. I waffled between the EITA and NS03 when I bought my first Colnago, but went with NS03 because you could barely see the Italian colors in EITA and I also like red bikes (i.e., they go faster). If those gold accents had been red instead, I'd have to get a second job so I could afford a 2010 EPS without my wife getting upset. Luckily, they decided to throw the gold in there. I have the same issue with one of the 2009 frames, the AMIT. I still like the AM00 he best out of the 2009 lineup and could probably live with the AMRD.


----------



## Jbartmc

I just noticed that the "Ernesto Colnago" autograph is no longer on the top tube. I do not like that.


----------



## kjmunc

So there are 5 Italian flag motifs on just the side we can see....and I assume 5 more on the other side. Seriously? It's a Colnago....we know it's Italian without being beat over the head it. Talk about a lack of creativity....."hey, we have some open space on the frame....what should we do? Eh, just through another flag on there....."


----------



## Sablotny

6 flags per side if you count the fork! I miss Ernesto's signature as well (on left, and 'Made in Italy' on right?). I think its a good idea to update the schemes every year, but these don't jack me much either.


----------



## KennyG

No better and no worse than the 2009 colors in my opinion. What happened to Ernesto's comments from that inside the Colnago factory video from earlier this year where he said next year (2010) he would have a model above the EPS? I guess model that is getting put off until at least 2011.


----------



## T-shirt

*PURPLE*


----------



## ctam

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, it looks like the frames in the back are the LX color scheme. I have the Oval Krono in LX10, which I like. I'll still take ST01 over the LX10. However, I do like the LX paint job that is mostly red. I just have an issue with putting a lot of paint on a carbon frame.


Oh yeah, LX is back!!! I have pics. Not sure if I'm supposed to show anyone but this one little one can't hurt....


----------



## fabsroman

T-shirt said:


> *PURPLE*


The only thing I can think of is that it is something for the ladies. My wife's favorite color is purple. Wonder if she would let me get an EPS in purple? LOL Not that I would ride the thing.


----------



## fabsroman

Those are the frames that are in the back of the pic in the OP. What is the scheme for the green one, not that I am all too interested in a completely painted carbon frame?


----------



## ctam

fabsroman said:


> Those are the frames that are in the back of the pic in the OP. What is the scheme for the green one, not that I am all too interested in a completely painted carbon frame?


The green one in the back is the "Rock Carbon". It's a mountain bike. 

The LX paint schemes will only be on the C50.


----------



## fabsroman

That sucks. I just got my C50 in ST01. Had I known, I would have gotten an EP in ST01 and then begged for a 2010 C50 in LX4.


----------



## ctam

fabsroman said:


> The only thing I can think of is that it is something for the ladies. My wife's favorite color is purple. Wonder if she would let me get an EPS in purple? LOL Not that I would ride the thing.


They did have purple before. It's the NL7 paint scheme. Saw it on a C40 before - looked pretty cool actually. Here's a pic of a CT1 with it.


----------



## ctam

KennyG said:


> No better and no worse than the 2009 colors in my opinion. What happened to Ernesto's comments from that inside the Colnago factory video from earlier this year where he said next year (2010) he would have a model above the EPS? I guess model that is getting put off until at least 2011.


I think he's referring to the C55 in the video. This is Colnago's 55th anniversary year so I don't think they'll put it off until 2011...


----------



## fabsroman

ctam said:


> I think he's referring to the C55 in the video. This is Colnago's 55th anniversary year so I don't think they'll put it off until 2011...


So, who is going to buy a C50 in the LX colors if they are coming out with a C55? It just doesn't make sense. In a couple of months we will know exactly what the deal is.


----------



## campagnoloneutron

*...and violet way back*

...and Colnago had violet prior to that too, I had a metallic violet Colnago Super way back in 1974 with all the pantographed parts (still have the components but the frame is long gone left somewhere in Belgium...) :cryin:


----------



## nicensleazy

Jbartmc said:


> I just noticed that the "Ernesto Colnago" autograph is no longer on the top tube. I do not like that.



Look harder....its there, just in a different place!!!


----------



## fabsroman

nicensleazy said:


> Look harder....its there, just in a different place!!!


Yep, left side seatstay.


----------



## KennyG

ctam said:


> I think he's referring to the C55 in the video. This is Colnago's 55th anniversary year so I don't think they'll put it off until 2011...



The Colnago America guy said no C55 in 2010. Will there be a C55?


----------



## Mapei

I like the new paint schemes. Certainly not as much sheer fun as the Art Decor schemes available at the turn of the century, but much better than the paradoxically both bland and garish schemes of the last couple years.


----------



## Richieg

*Master 55 for 2010.*



KennyG said:


> The Colnago America guy said no C55 in 2010. Will there be a C55?


 Threre is a new frame for 2010 called the Master 55. It's not carbon, but steel. The new paint colors are a little crazy, but they could grow on me. I noticed they don't have the TWBK for 2010. Always like it the best.


----------



## shapeofthings

Colnago certainly need some help in the graphics department. I would of bought their new CX-1 if they weren't so ugly. Anyone have photos of what those will look like?
Agree with someone earlier, give the option of Saronni, Zabel and Molteni colors across the line. 
I personally love the old Art Decor schemes. I have a master x-light in AD11 and had a master x-light stolen with AD14.


----------



## iyeoh

Anybody know where I can find a PR00 EPS? I've been looking and its hard to find. And I know it exists.


----------



## Richieg

iyeoh said:


> Anybody know where I can find a PR00 EPS? I've been looking and its hard to find. And I know it exists.


 I don't think they make a clear coated EPS?


----------



## haydos

Try maestro.uk. Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## iyeoh

This is exactly what I'm looking for. This guy's in Denmark though... and one authorized dealer tells me it doesn't exist.. I showed him this link on my notebook computer... cough.. cough... bovine byproducts,,,

PR00 EPS.. In my eyes, its absolute beauty.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50933&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## haydos

Try maestro.uk. Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Professor funk

C-50 came out on 50th anniverary. C-40 came out on 40th anniversary. Following this scheme, isn't it too late for a C-55?

Whatever comes out next, I'll probably want one. As for these paint schemes, they're much better than the 2009 ones, IMO. I'm glad I bought my C-50 frame in 2008.

If I were to buy a 2010 model, I might be wanting all of the above. Please stop me, now.


----------



## nicensleazy

I have an Amit EPS and very happy with that.


----------



## iyeoh

Dear Mr. Colnago,

I ask again, why can't we have simple and elegant color schemes, like Rosso and carbon (without the Ferarri bit)? Or plain Bianco and carbon (TWBK is all funked up)? 

Why do I have to choose between your garish paint schemes and the antiquated classic look? Don't get me wrong. I owned an original Super in Sarroni, and it is beautiful, but it looks like your design department took an extended vacation. How can you just rely on re-issues of what worked in the 1970s and 1980s?


----------



## nicensleazy

Personally on the EPS, I think the 09 colours have been ok...but I take your point!


----------



## Colnago America

There will be no C55 - this year or next year....The Master 55 is the Anniversary Complete bike that will be offered.
Colnago America


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> That sucks. I just got my C50 in ST01. Had I known, I would have gotten an EP in ST01 and then begged for a 2010 C50 in LX4.


Hey, Fabs. Good point, except I don't see a 2010 C-50 on Colnago's page. You have the ST01, I think you'll have to have another model in LX4. I really am glad I got my C-50 in 2008 (STRD). I think the schemes on our 2008 C-50's compliment the frame and forks' geometry making them beautiful looking bikes.

I really didn't like any of the 2009 schemes because it looked like Colnago had forgotten they were painting onto a _shape_ (a frame-shaped shape, so to speak  ) to enhance it. It looked more like they thought they were painting a canvas instead, where the graphics were more important than the overall effect. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## fabsroman

Professor funk said:


> Hey, Fabs. Good point, except I don't see a 2010 C-50 on Colnago's page. You have the ST01, I think you'll have to have another model in LX4. I really am glad I got my C-50 in 2008 (STRD). I think the schemes on our 2008 C-50's compliment the frame and forks' geometry making them beautiful looking bikes.
> 
> I really didn't like any of the 2009 schemes because it looked like Colnago had forgotten they were painting onto a _shape_ (a frame-shaped shape, so to speak  ) to enhance it. It looked more like they thought they were painting a canvas instead, where the graphics were more important than the overall effect. That's my opinion anyway.


The entire reason I pulled the trigger on the C50 last year is because I saw absolutely nothing I liked paint scheme wise in the 2009 lineup. As soon as I saw the 2009 lineup last year, I was on the computer ordering the C50 in ST01. I'm not impressed with the new paint schemes for 2010 either, but at least they brought back the LX schemes.


----------



## Richieg

fabsroman said:


> The entire reason I pulled the trigger on the C50 last year is because I saw absolutely nothing I liked paint scheme wise in the 2009 lineup. As soon as I saw the 2009 lineup last year, I was on the computer ordering the C50 in ST01. I'm not impressed with the new paint schemes for 2010 either, but at least they brought back the LX schemes.


The C50 with the AMIT looks pretty good. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fabsroman

Richieg said:


> The C50 with the AMIT looks pretty good. Just my 2 cents.


That and one other paint scheme from 2009 were decent, but when it comes to Colnagos, I don't want something decent. I want something that I am excited to throw my leg over, especially if it is my main ride. My crit frame is pretty bland, but in those circumstances I have enough adrenaline pumping through me already at the start line.


----------



## bordercollie1

Hi. I know this is an ancient thread... 

My understanding is that for around £150 extra you can order a Colnago in any colour scheme since 1994, so you can have any of the Mapei, Lampre or Art Decor designs. 

I was also underwhelmed by the 2010 colours but I think the paint schemes grow on you.


----------



## Karbon Kev

The problem for me is if there is a C55 next year, you can bet your bottom dollar it won't be made in Italy .....


----------



## Raven1911

Pardon me, but what makes a Colnago so sought after? Why the high pricing? Because they paint the frames by hand? Because he is friends with Ferrari, WTH? I just don't get why they think they can charge double or triple the price of another manufacturer for a frame. Anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## merlinago

find an article about the history of colnago. the frames are great, the inflated price is mostly due to reputation. 

not to be insensitive, but i wonder if ernesto croaked, would next years line go up or down in price? 

something to ponder.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Raven1911 said:


> Pardon me, but what makes a Colnago so sought after? Why the high pricing? Because they paint the frames by hand? Because he is friends with Ferrari, WTH? I just don't get why they think they can charge double or triple the price of another manufacturer for a frame. Anyone want to enlighten me?


ride one and find out.


----------

